# Creating loop for backing



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

My new 8wt. Rio line is in and has a loop on the back end to connect it to the backing. Any suggestions on creating a loop on the backing? My boy scout knot skills are a little rusty.

Thanks,


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Does it also have a loop that connects to your leader? Never heard of a line that has one that goes to the backing also.

Anyways, look up "perfection loop." Pretty easy to tie compared to other loop knots..


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

I just cut the loop off and use the normal knot ....cant remember the name of it...


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

albright knot?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah if you're fine with cutting the loop off an albright knot will work, or a nail knot.


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah, the nail knot works just fine. Also slips through your guides easily when a fish takes you into the backing.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Bimini....


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

The product description on the store website says both ends are looped. I had it shipped to store and need to run over and pick it up yet, maybe the description is wrong. I was considering cutting it off but I might try the Bimini first and see how that goes.

Thanks,


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

ejsell said:


> The product description on the store website says both ends are looped. I had it shipped to store and need to run over and pick it up yet, maybe the description is wrong. I was considering cutting it off but I might try the Bimini first and see how that goes.
> 
> Thanks,


My new 7wt line SA GXP or something had a loop at booth ends.....like I stated above , I just cut it off and did it the old fashion way....nail knot


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a Rio line that has loops on both ends. I would leave the loop on because you can and make a loop connection on the backing then you can change lines without having to cut anything.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I have created loops on the ends of fly lines a few times and they have held up great. Not that hard. There's plenty of online instruction to see how it can be done. I snipped an angle on the end of the fly line, folded it over creating a loop, tacked it in place with superglue, then wrapped it with tying thread and cemented that with a flexible cement. I can't pull the loop out (make it fail), I tried it before I put it in use on the water as a test.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

fallen513 said:


> Bimini....


Yep bimini ---make the loop big enough so your reel goes through the loop and it makes switching line a quick process


----------

